# Fat Burners : Recommend any good ones?



## Juicy (Jun 17, 2010)

As the belt tightens on what ingredients can be used in fat burners...any one got any suggestions on any good ones on the market at the moment?


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

Reflex Sida Cordifolia

I dont know if they are legal for pro sports tho? Marc will clear this up if it dont say on there?


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

wow that is cheap, it does actually work aswell!


----------



## Juicy (Jun 17, 2010)

There is a new product on the market called TURBO Burn. It's a liquid Fat burner by Scitec Nutrition and comes in a 1000ml bottle. Any one tried it or knows of another liquid fat burner?


----------



## TroJon (Mar 28, 2010)

Personally I would say it depends how much fat/what condition you are in at the moment.

Imo fat burners only really help when you have little to lose. When you have a lot, only a good clean diet and good training (resistance and cardio) will help quickly.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

ECA 30+ is making our customers lose half a stone in the 1st week an half of em can't be arsed training and exercising...trust me this stuff works the better your diet and training the more amplified the results.

Sida Cord is what I use and is also very good - I cut to 11% bf on this - was strong enough to help without spacing me out - as caffiene tends to do that to me


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

I was on sida cord for a couple weeks, Not really noticeable results tbh. Ive stopped taking it just now as the other week when i was running i was getting serious pains just outside the right handside of my rib cage, Must of been kidneys or something man. I thought it was maybe a stitch so applied pressure...the pain got real bad! i was near for passing out :laugh:

Anyway i put this down to the sida cordifolia, Maybe my body just wasn't getting used to it and i upped the dose too early. Will defo try it again in another couple of weeks though :thumb


----------



## TroJon (Mar 28, 2010)

TheIceman5 said:


> I was on sida cord for a couple weeks, Not really noticeable results tbh. Ive stopped taking it just now as the other week when i was running i was getting serious pains just outside the right handside of my rib cage, Must of been kidneys or something man. I thought it was maybe a stitch so applied pressure...the pain got real bad! i was near for passing out :laugh:
> 
> Anyway i put this down to the sida cordifolia, Maybe my body just wasn't getting used to it and i upped the dose too early. Will defo try it again in another couple of weeks though :thumb


My mate tried the ECA30+ and went for a run, he felt the same thing but also said he felt sick/heart rate was too high so he just gave them to another mate lol.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Could be the caffeine content, it can have that effect if you havent had enough water/electrolytes


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

yeah, I drink about 3 litres a day and when on sida probably around 5 litres each day...water helps surpress the apetite as well :thumb - I just take 2 sida a day - I do not understand why people jump in at the deep end then knock a product if they felt like shite....start off low and see how you react then adjust (if needed). :thumb


----------



## ryanjvt (May 2, 2010)

i just got my 1st bottle today.... took four 2 this morning and 2 this evening... had the shakes a little but thts just the caffiene in it... hope to see some good results soon as i gym once a day and train once a day... :thumb


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

Let us know how you get on. I want to cut the last little bit of belly before I go hols not after! I knows it's cheating but I have worked and will continue to work hard!!!


----------



## ryanjvt (May 2, 2010)

hi i just thought id eave an update... ive been taking the tablets for about 3weeks now.... and i have got to say they are a mericale... ive lost 2stone and 8% of my body fat... but that is with a tight diet and a hardcore training routine... so thumbs up from me:thumb


----------



## bobbyp (May 27, 2010)

HIIT interval training / TABATA will strip it off you...


----------



## Agentman (Jul 1, 2010)

Interesting, might give these a go. I'm currently on a healthy diet and I'm training 2/3 times a week so hopefully theyll work for me.


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

Ryan, what is it that you are taking?


----------



## ryanjvt (May 2, 2010)

its reflex sida cordifolia... you can buy it off Factory Supplements off this website... they are absolutley amazing....the best fat burners i have used


----------



## Agentman (Jul 1, 2010)

The products being discussed contain ephedrine which is similar in chemical structure and effect to amphetamine. They are legal in the UK although generally only included in perscription medications and the reason the product assists weight loss is because like amphet they are a stimulant that increases the metabolism whilst simultaniously supressing the appetite.

What I'm more interested in having never used a fat burner before are the potential side effects and ephedrine based products have a whole host that can include sweating, nausia, nervousness, increased urination, restlessness, confusion, insomnia, shortness of breath, increased heart rate and chest pain.

Seems like a hell of a laundry list of problems. Anyone with experience of such products able to describe the side effects?


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

I've still got some ethedrine from years ago. It's ok but it is no different to amphetine. It's just a very weak dose. Although having said that I did take eight in one go to see what happens. I was off me head for 24hrs. A bit trippy. Did a thai sesh as well. I won't be doing that again. If they are taken too late they will keep you awake though.


----------



## Agentman (Jul 1, 2010)

From doing a little research Sida Cordifolia is basically a plant which contains the stimulant ephedrine. The only real difference between this particular product and most other fat burners appears to be that most products contain the chemical ephadrine where as this one contain a natural source of the stimulant which allegedly reduces the potential side effects.

Fat burners using chemical ephadrine seem to contain a 30mg dose per tablet, this product contains 125mg of Sida Cordifolia although Ive not managed to figure out how that compares to a 30mg dose of chemical ephedrine, whether its a greater or lesser dose.

Whilst the tabs include a variety of other substances its the ephadrine thats the only really active ingrediant for weight loss. The Guarana is simply a mild stimulant containing a high dose of caffine where as the white willow bark contains salicin which has effects similar to the asprin seen in most other fat burners. Asprin is a painkiller, anti-imflammatory and analgesic so I'm not sure what advantages thats supposed to bring to fat loss.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

I use sida cord ...had no issue's and I was born with a hole in the heart and have blood clots from a hiereditary issue...the shite the government spouts about ephedra, ephedrine etc etc is nonsense imho.

Asprin (white willow bark) thins the blood so helps the compounds get round the system better, guarana (aka caffiene) will surpress apeptite and is a diretic (draws water outta ya) :thumb


----------



## TroJon (Mar 28, 2010)

Yeah present day theory that is generally accepted on ECA stack is that the A is not required and is detrimental. That means take the ephedrine, take the caffeine, but do not take the aspirin/white willow bark as it can compound on side effects and serious screw ur pulse/heart rate in a bad way when mixed together - especially as research as I recall, showed that the addition of aspirin/willow bark did not change fat loss results but did increase sides. It is believed that aspirin/white willow bark was added into the supp once upon a time due to broscience/pseudoscience.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

only problem with that is the "E" is very hard to get on it's own.

Personally, I still don't think the sides etc are really worth worrying about...unless you really are fooked to begin with ...as I say I get away with it and I'm fairly fooked :laugh:


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

@ryanjvt how were the results from the sida?


----------



## ryanjvt (May 2, 2010)

its good mate ive lost the 3 stone i needed to loose for my fight just finding it hard to keep at a steady weight atm.... i highly recomend using them if u want to loose weight.... :thumb


----------



## Agentman (Jul 1, 2010)

How long have you been taking them? What was your starting weight?

Ive been using the ECA 30+ for close on two weeks now alongside a healthy diet and regular exercise but Ive only received a very minor drop in weight. Theyve given me a good boost to my training but it doesnt appear that they are doing what they are supposed to be doing, that is unless I'm putting on in muscle what Ive been losing in fat.


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

defo going to try the sida when I've finished my strength programme. Try and cut up a bit if that's possible anymore remains to be seen now that I'm the wrong side of 30


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Agentman said:


> How long have you been taking them? What was your starting weight?
> 
> Ive been using the ECA 30+ for close on two weeks now alongside a healthy diet and regular exercise but Ive only received a very minor drop in weight. Theyve given me a good boost to my training but it doesnt appear that they are doing what they are supposed to be doing, that is unless I'm putting on in muscle what Ive been losing in fat.


You really should be sorting your diet out mate - last look your protein intake was very low - if you wanna maintain muscle and not having a brekkie etc is a big no no imho as it will kick start your metabolismn...which all helps :thumb . Also, as I have stated before stop looking at pure weight on the scale and start going off bodyfat otherwise your gonna regret not doing the job properly and probably end up just the same build only a tad smaller.


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

agree totally with si-k. breakfast is a must and to get the protein try oats or weetabix with a good whey protein that tastes good. I use pharma whey choc. As for weight loss, concentrate on fat. I was 195 when I started training again, which went down to 192 after three weeks. Now after 12 weeks I am 204 but with much less fat.


----------



## Agentman (Jul 1, 2010)

Si-K said:


> You really should be sorting your diet out mate - last look your protein intake was very low - if you wanna maintain muscle and not having a brekkie etc is a big no no imho as it will kick start your metabolismn...which all helps :thumb . Also, as I have stated before stop looking at pure weight on the scale and start going off bodyfat otherwise your gonna regret not doing the job properly and probably end up just the same build only a tad smaller.


Since taking the ECA Ive been using protein suppliments about three times a day and whilst I dont always have breakfast or at least much of a breakfast (usually just some oats) although I do tend to eat properly for the rest of the day. My daily protein from suppliments alone is about 75g, lunch usually consists of fish and evening meal is usually fish or some other kind of meat and I consume plenty of milk, fruit, veg and nuts such as soya nuts which are high in protein but low in fat. My generally daily intake must be somewhere 150g+.

Ive been working out alot (ten times in thirteen days since starting the fat burners) so I can look at myself in the mirror and clearly see I'm changing shape, i'm slimmer and buffer and feeling alot fitter and stronger and the missus keeps telling me I'm dissappearing but I dont have any accurate method of measuring body fat loss.


----------



## ryanjvt (May 2, 2010)

Agentman said:


> How long have you been taking them? What was your starting weight?
> 
> Ive been using the ECA 30+ for close on two weeks now alongside a healthy diet and regular exercise but Ive only received a very minor drop in weight. Theyve given me a good boost to my training but it doesnt appear that they are doing what they are supposed to be doing, that is unless I'm putting on in muscle what Ive been losing in fat.


my starting weight was 24stone and im not 21.... been doing it for a month and abit... but ive been going Gym twice a day doing cardio in the morning and weights in the evenong and have been doing MMA 4 times a week ontop of that... ive also been eating healthy....


----------



## Agentman (Jul 1, 2010)

Crikey, youre a big lad then!

You are doing an awful lot of exercise if youre gyming it twice a day and practicing MMA four times a week. Any opinions as to how much of your weightloss should be attributed to the Sida Cordifolia and how much to your work out routine?

Anyone have any experience of how effective Sida Cordifolia is to a person like myself who at 6'2" and about 14st5lbs is only slighty overweight according to the BMI but would like to drop down to about 185lbs/190lbs?


----------



## ryanjvt (May 2, 2010)

yeah i needed to drop a few stone for a fight ive got comming up.... well before i started using Sida i had only lost about a stone but since id started taken it it has really kick started the loosing weight...


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

with correct diet and using sida cord I went from 12 stone at 20.2% bodyfat to 12 stone at 11% bodyfat ...high protein, low(ish) carbs, high fat (for energy with the Sida) very hard training 6 days a week (upto twice a day) (I'm 5ft 9 medium build).

@Agentman - so you are saying you have about 11 stone of muscle?? as protein intake is roughly 155+, if you wanna be around 190 then eat 190g of protein everyday (1g per pound of lean bodymass with a bit of training should keep your muscle whilst cutting fat (obviously may need tweaking as everyone is different) but at the moment sounds like your gonna loose a fair bit of muscle with the fat if your are taking in around 155g. :thumb - this is why I keep recommending finding out your lean mass otherwise your hard work will go down the drain - see a local personal trainer or buy a pair of body fat calipers (they come with instructions).


----------



## Agentman (Jul 1, 2010)

Si-K said:


> with correct diet and using sida cord I went from 12 stone at 20.2% bodyfat to 12 stone at 11% bodyfat ...high protein, low(ish) carbs, high fat (for energy with the Sida) very hard training 6 days a week (upto twice a day) (I'm 5ft 9 medium build).
> 
> @Agentman - so you are saying you have about 11 stone of muscle?? as protein intake is roughly 155+, if you wanna be around 190 then eat 190g of protein everyday (1g per pound of lean bodymass with a bit of training should keep your muscle whilst cutting fat (obviously may need tweaking as everyone is different) but at the moment sounds like your gonna loose a fair bit of muscle with the fat if your are taking in around 155g. :thumb - this is why I keep recommending finding out your lean mass otherwise your hard work will go down the drain - see a local personal trainer or buy a pair of body fat calipers (they come with instructions).


I would expect that few people have 11st of muscle.

Although I may be about a quarter fat like most normal men that doesnt mean that the rest of me is muscle. Once you take into account the weight of your bones, organs, fluids and all the other bits and bats that go into making up a human body you are looking at a relatively small amount of muscle overall.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

yeah mate - you measure your bodyfat - and that is 11 stone with 11% fat so around 145 of muscle including bones organs etc the other 10 pounds is then water and fat - the only true way to measure your muscle mass is to have an autopsy.

11 stone at around 10% is a small lean build (but will look good) - I think you maybe misunderstanding things....you are gonna kill yourself if your a big lad thinking that 11 stone is big at 10% bf - and getting down to that weight with little protein and muscle on you already will turn you into a twig! - this is why it is important to keep your protein up so you do not loose as much muscle as fat.


----------



## Agentman (Jul 1, 2010)

Totting up what ive consumed today Ive had two tins of tuna, some sushi, two protein shakes with 500ml skimmed milk and a double dose of powder in each which is about 220+grammes of protein in total as well as a few more from the other bits and bats Ive eaten like fruit and a couple of bagels and whatever milk went into my brews.

Thats a pretty typical day for me so I suppose I could be taking in more than I first though.


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Agentman said:


> Totting up what ive consumed today Ive had two tins of tuna, some sushi, two protein shakes with 500ml skimmed milk and a double dose of powder in each which is about 220+grammes of protein in total as well as a few more from the other bits and bats Ive eaten like fruit and a couple of bagels and whatever milk went into my brews.
> 
> Thats a pretty typical day for me so I suppose I could be taking in more than I first though.


How much protein is in those shakes? =|


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Shameless double post!



Si-K said:


> ECA 30+ is making our customers lose half a stone in the 1st week an half of em can't be arsed training and exercising...trust me this stuff works the better your diet and training the more amplified the results.


Whaaaatt? I've had two orders of ECA30+, and never lost that much. I'm 70kg, 5'7" at 15%BF.

Maybe, juuussttt maybe, it was the lack of cardio in my routine. :laugh:

I had no idea they were that powerful, though! Might just pick up another batch and up my cardio after all!

Edit!



Reflex Sida Cordifolia said:


> Take 1-2 Capsules daily. Do not exceed dose. See warning. *Not suitable for professional athletes.*


Why not?


----------



## Agentman (Jul 1, 2010)

Imy said:


> How much protein is in those shakes? =|


Theres only 24g in each serving but ive been doubling up twice a day and mixing it with 500ml skimmed milk for a total of about 63g per shake.

As for the ECA30+, Ive been using it now for two weeks and a bit of change. I that time Ive trained MMA twice, been to the gym six times, been for a run once and done two days riot training (so exercised 11 times out of 14 or 15 days) and Ive lost 6lbs. The ECA cant take all the credit for that considering the work ive been putting in but it sure has helped me train.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Imy said:


> Shameless double post!
> 
> Whaaaatt? I've had two orders of ECA30+, and never lost that much. I'm 70kg, 5'7" at 15%BF.
> 
> ...


Imy - alot can depend on your starting and end post - I suspect my mate who reported losing 7 pounds in week one had really let his diet slide (I know he did not go the gym during this week - he told me) AT 15% body fat it is much harder to loose those last 10 pounds so the ECA's will work but as you have a lot less to loose and I'm guessing your diet is very good at this point and you are training hard they will help give you an edge but your body will take longer to react as you have little to loose and EVERYTHING that goes in your mouth matters at this stage - around that point I knock diary and fruit on the head - this makes a big difference to me :thumb .

@Agentman - sorry mate what weight are you aiming for (I've lost the plot with your target now (LOL), I try an write down my meals for the week and stick to exactly whats on the paper - the odd little munch here and their soon adds up - then you can realise if/why you hit a sticking point - remember to spread your meals out around the 3 hour mark with the trickle of protein in each one just split your protein target amount up even(ish) between the six meals and eat every 3 hours.


----------



## Agentman (Jul 1, 2010)

I would like to be about 190lbs but my primary goal first and foremost is simply to lose fat whilst building muscle and if that means I weigh a little more then so be it.

I'm currently 198lbs after only a few weeks of training and only a fortnight of dieting so I hold out hope that my target is a realistic one. If I can get to 190lbs then I might try for 185lbs which is what I weighed in my prime.


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Si-K said:


> ..I knock diary and fruit on the head - this makes a big difference to me


Only dairy product I have is semi-skimmed milk, and that's only with my protein shake. Can't have it with water, it tastes foul! :laugh:

Sorry for hogging your thread, OP.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Agentman said:


> I would like to be about 190lbs but my primary goal first and foremost is simply to lose fat whilst building muscle and if that means I weigh a little more then so be it.
> 
> I'm currently 198lbs after only a few weeks of training and only a fortnight of dieting so I hold out hope that my target is a realistic one. If I can get to 190lbs then I might try for 185lbs which is what I weighed in my prime.


What is your current bodyfat mate? - that will already answer your question - as to what weight lean with muscle you have - start eating no more than 230g protein a day - that's 1.2g per pound of your current weight 198lbs - when you find out your lean body mass alter it to 1.2g per pound of LEAN MASS - then you will see results. :thumb ...otherwise you may end up skinny then have to bulk up again then diet again - when this way you will only have to do it once with no messing about :thumb .


----------

